# Cm7 To TouchWiz importing Txt msg



## outlawz85 (Oct 12, 2011)

i had the nexus one with cm7 with dialer storage 2.3.7 which stores the txt msg.. i have a titainuim back up of it..

Now i want to import it to sgs2 t-989 which has dialer storage 2.3.6 and when i import the data i get forced closed and mms app wont load..

what can i do to get my mms msgs imported???


----------



## outlawz85 (Oct 12, 2011)

Solved I used Sms Backup and Restore from the market.... im just so used to using titanium backup.. thanks


----------

